# Just for the sick fun of it!



## halloweengoddessrn (Nov 18, 2006)

http://www.geocities.com/halloweengoddessrn/doc.html


----------



## drmort (Sep 30, 2004)

Funny!
althou mine would read the opposite (that nurse will never...)


----------



## TuzlaRuja (Oct 9, 2006)

That's awesome. Have you posted that to any nursing forums?


----------

